# King way aligner / Nashville Tn. Craig's list



## Philco (Dec 23, 2012)

There's a King way aligner model# HK-200.& BIAX way scraper on the Nashville TN. Craig's list. I personally don't know enough about these tools to inquire about them. I'm hoping Richard will give some advice on these tools.
Phil


----------



## Richard King (Dec 23, 2012)

I looked at the ad's....no pictures for either.   The prices are good if the KW is complete and the Biax runs ....  I asked for pictures and if they come I will let you know more...

Update:

Tuesday / Christmas morning.  No reply to either ad so far, from CL.  Maybe it's a company and they are closed for the Holidays?  Have you received anything?  It has to be a fairly recent King-Way as I added model numbers to them in the 90's.

Thursday morning:   Nothing so far. Somebody must have bought it and he didn't remove it from CL.


----------

